# My experience importing a car from the US



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

The question about whether or not to import a car has been covered before but it's a perennial topic and I know that personally I still had concerns even after reviewing every thread and piece of information I could find. Since I just completed the process, I thought I would jot down some thoughts while it is all fresh in my mind. 

First, my car is a few years old and it was paid off. A lot of people advised that cars are cheaper here so the best course is to sell the car in the US and buy another here. This has become conventional wisdom but I would not take it for granted. I did the comparisons and used cars are actually a little *more* expensive in Dubai than the US. This makes sense because the US is the largest and most competitive car market in the world. Cars are cheaper here than Europe (and much cheaper than the UK) so I suspect that is where the conventional wisdom originates since so many expats here are British or from other European countries. In any case, it didn't make sense to me to sell in a cheap market and buy in a slightly more expensive market. 

Second of course is the hoary old chestnut that GCC cars are substantially different from the specifications in the rest of the world. My car is European and I have driven it in the deep south with no problems and plenty of people drive the same car in the California desert, etc. Cars these days are tested in Death Valley, which is a warmish place. 

So as for shipping, I priced roll on roll off and the quotes I received from the east coast were around $3,000. In the end I decided to put it in a container with my household goods. This cost around $10,000 for a 40 foot container which of course included my furniture as well as the car. Insurance is extra. 

I made no special preparations to the car other than pumping the tires up a little higher than normal and making sure the tank was almost empty. Once it was loaded the battery was disconnected. Prior to shipping I had to give up the original title certificate. About a month later, it was returned by US Customs to the shipping company with an export stamp on it. They then Fedexed it to me, and then the agent in the UAE collected it. 

Once the car was delivered to the UAE, it was about a day before it appeared in the port records. It then took a couple more days to be cleared by customs. The only port fee was the 5% duty. The assessment is not something you can control but it came in within the range that I expected. It was based on a value that was just a bit higher than the US value of the car, which is reasonable considering that as I mentioned, cars are cheaper in the US than here. 

The agent then delivered the car to my apartment on a tow truck and it arrived without a scratch but smelling inside rather strongly of pine and cardboard. I also at the same time arranged insurance here in the UAE. At first they were reluctant to issue comprehensive insurance and it took a little arguing and explaining that I was not a young first time driver, etc. Getting a good rate still required me getting a letter from my former insurance company in the US and in hindsight I wish I had collected a no claims letter before I left. 

Even though I received the car from customs, it did not at that point have all papers required to register the car. The little green "condition report" form arrived a couple more days later. This is what allows you to register a personally imported car in the UAE. They also gave me the US title certificate back. Hold on to that in case you ever want to import the car back to the US!

Once we had that the shipping agent arranged another tow to the Al Barsha Tasjeel, which is basically just the DMV near the main RTA office in Al Barsha. It's a one stop shop and it is more professionally run than many US DMV offices I have been to. You drive up, give them the condition report, line up at a bay, and hand over the car and go inside. I was concerned that my car has an after market catback exhaust and a couple of other minor modifications. It apparently made no difference. 

About 40 minutes later I got the test results and then I filled in a form, showed my insurance certificate and got another number to wait to receive the registration. At the registration counter I was asked for my UAE driver's license, Emirates ID card, insurance certificate and the inspection report as well as Dhr 420. Then I went to another counter and was given the registration and then at yet another counter they made the license tag (which is US sized if you need it). Then you go to the gas station outside and fill in another form to get your SALIK toll booth transponder which you then activate by making a phone call. The whole inspection/registration process took about 2 hours. 

Frankly, none of this was particularly difficult and was in my opinion far less stressful than the process of selling a car in the US and buying another one here in the UAE would have been. I am very happy that I made the choice to ship my car.

If anyone wants the name of the shipping company and their UAE agent PM me.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Simey said:


> The question about whether or not to import a car has been covered before but it's a perennial topic and I know that personally I still had concerns even after reviewing every thread and piece of information I could find. Since I just completed the process, I thought I would jot down some thoughts while it is all fresh in my mind.
> 
> First, my car is a few years old and it was paid off. A lot of people advised that cars are cheaper here so the best course is to sell the car in the US and buy another here. This has become conventional wisdom but I would not take it for granted. I did the comparisons and used cars are actually a little *more* expensive in Dubai than the US. This makes sense because the US is the largest and most competitive car market in the world. Cars are cheaper here than Europe (and much cheaper than the UK) so I suspect that is where the conventional wisdom originates since so many expats here are British or from other European countries. In any case, it didn't make sense to me to sell in a cheap market and buy in a slightly more expensive market.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detail on this. 

I was quoted about $3300 out of Baltimore for mine. As I only had a 20 foot container from the US, it would have actually been cheaper to ship separately. Still not sure I would ship my car here - anyway, I am still a few months from paying it off so I couldn't ship it anyway. Having experienced the driving here, I think driving large vehicles with retractable three-blade spinner hubs (just like 007's Aston Martin) is highly useful to keep idiots from trying to run you out of the fast lane as they rumble halfway onto the left shoulder about 2 inches from your left mirror.

Long as they still deposit my salary into a US bank account, buying is not an option here (our HR in the US has not been able to come to arrangement with a local payroll or bank partner in the two years they've had a branch office in the region). By the time they sort it out, I will probably be on my way back home to the States.....


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> Thanks for the detail on this.
> 
> I was quoted about $3300 out of Baltimore for mine. As I only had a 20 foot container from the US, it would have actually been cheaper to ship separately. Still not sure I would ship my car here - anyway, I am still a few months from paying it off so I couldn't ship it anyway. Having experienced the driving here, I think driving large vehicles with retractable three-blade spinner hubs (just like 007's Aston Martin) is highly useful to keep idiots from trying to run you out of the fast lane as they rumble halfway onto the left shoulder about 2 inches from your left mirror.
> 
> Long as they still deposit my salary into a US bank account, buying is not an option here (our HR in the US has not been able to come to arrangement with a local payroll or bank partner in the two years they've had a branch office in the region). By the time they sort it out, I will probably be on my way back home to the States.....


I agree what you drive makes a pretty big difference in how other drivers react around you. My rental was a Mitsubishi Lancer and it got no respect at all to the point where it could be dangerous. The car I am driving now is hardly impressive by Dubai standards but it can keep up with traffic with ease and then some. So far at least I am finding it makes driving here a slightly less nervewracking process. If anyone is thinking of which car to import or get here, I would certainly recommend against an econobox for that reason.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Simey said:


> I agree what you drive makes a pretty big difference in how other drivers react around you. My rental was a Mitsubishi Lancer and it got no respect at all to the point where it could be dangerous. The car I am driving now is hardly impressive by Dubai standards but it can keep up with traffic with ease and then some. So far at least I am finding it makes driving here a slightly less nervewracking process. If anyone is thinking of which car to import or get here, I would certainly recommend against an econobox for that reason.


Unfortunately there are some people who hog lanes traveling 30 km/h below limit regardless of what they drive, and some pegging their Yaris's 160 km/h flashing their headlights while everyone else is slowing down due to a tailback ahead.


----------



## eyej (Mar 23, 2013)

Excellent and thorough post. I do have a question that you may or may not know. I realize your car was 5 yrs old. However, do you know or how I can find out the maximum age of a car allowed to be shipped? My cars are 05 and 06. I'm wondering if they are too old. Thx.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

eyej said:


> Excellent and thorough post. I do have a question that you may or may not know. I realize your car was 5 yrs old. However, do you know or how I can find out the maximum age of a car allowed to be shipped? My cars are 05 and 06. I'm wondering if they are too old. Thx.


There is no maximum that I am aware of so long as your car passes inspection. You will find contrary information on the web but that is incorrect to my knowledge. 

I would think that 05 and 06 would be fine. Most cars here are newer but I have seen occasional older cars, including ones much older than that.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Simey said:


> There is no maximum that I am aware of so long as your car passes inspection. You will find contrary information on the web but that is incorrect to my knowledge.
> 
> I would think that 05 and 06 would be fine. Most cars here are newer but I have seen occasional older cars, including ones much older than that.


I have also heard of an age limit, but that you can bring in a limited number of older cars as "classics". But I believe that is strictly limited by Emirate - there seem to be a disproportionate number of classics with Sharjah plates. You probably need to look up the individual Emirate's vehicle registration rules (e.g., in Dubai it's RTA, in Abu Dhabi it's the Police).


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

This is a very helpful post! I really appreciate the detail. What type of car did you end up ship? Please post the name of the agent because I will need this detail and I don't have enough posts to ask for a DM. Unless someone knows how to make it happen.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Please post the name of the agent because I will need this detail and I don't have enough posts to ask for a DM. Unless someone knows how to make it happen.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Please post the name of the agent because I will need this detail and I don't have enough posts to ask for a DM. Unless someone knows how to make it happen.


 AGS. 044 541 531. Ask for Sumeira. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Samipk (Aug 7, 2013)

thank you for this excellent guide but do you know anything about importing an auctioned car from the US, is the procedure the same or a bit different and do you know of any good auction sites?

Since I am new i am not allowed to pm yet I think so can you please pm me your shipping and handling company name by any chance.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Samipk - I recently started the process of importing some cars. The biggest hassle on the US side is to make sure you have either a clean original title to the vehicle or a title with a lienholder who is willing to give you a "permission to ship" letter. As for the auction, and you are thinking of doing an import/export business, there might be some special forms or licenses on both side you will need to work out.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Samipk said:


> thank you for this excellent guide but do you know anything about importing an auctioned car from the US, is the procedure the same or a bit different and do you know of any good auction sites?
> 
> Since I am new i am not allowed to pm yet I think so can you please pm me your shipping and handling company name by any chance.


I don't know anything about auctions I am afraid. The shipping company I used was Brauns International. I used their Ashburn VA office. 703-729-6200. Ask for Andre. Good luck!


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Here are my two contacts: 

USA Contact

He has experience with Auctions

Abdullah


Global Business Link Inc.,
3327 Hollins Ferry Rd.,
Halethorpe, MD 21227
Tel: (410)-242-1005

UAE Agent for clearance

George
Total Moving & Storage LLC
Post box: 62401, Dubai, U.A.E
Cell: +971 50 7780669
Off: +971 4 333 77 01


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Great post. Thanks for taking the time. There was another one is sticky and it was good to help us decide if we should bring our cars to dubai. The cost of cars in US side is a lot cheaper than the ones in dubai. I had bought a brand new car in Arizona and I was able to get 15k off on the new car. The same car was also price 38k more than what was being sold in Dubai. So a total of almost $55k. 
The quotes I got was cheaper if I shipped cars separate from my furniture. But I have not finished my line work yet. There are a few more to call. So far to bring 2 cars we have quotes of 6k. And personal stuff another 5k. Shipped separately.
If we wanted to bring everything together in one container it would cost us 17k. 
Am I paying the custom duty fees based on the price of the car in US ( sticker price) or the price that I bought in original contract signed. Or is it based on the UAE fees?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

mehranR said:


> Great post. Thanks for taking the time. There was another one is sticky and it was good to help us decide if we should bring our cars to dubai. The cost of cars in US side is a lot cheaper than the ones in dubai. I had bought a brand new car in Arizona and I was able to get 15k off on the new car. The same car was also price 38k more than what was being sold in Dubai. So a total of almost $55k.
> The quotes I got was cheaper if I shipped cars separate from my furniture. But I have not finished my line work yet. There are a few more to call. So far to bring 2 cars we have quotes of 6k. And personal stuff another 5k. Shipped separately.
> If we wanted to bring everything together in one container it would cost us 17k.
> Am I paying the custom duty fees based on the price of the car in US ( sticker price) or the price that I bought in original contract signed. Or is it based on the UAE fees?


My shipping was circa $10,000 for a 40' container including the car and furniture. $17K sounds a bit high but it goes by weight I guess. 

I'm not sure whether there are different rules for new as opposed to used cars although I am not aware that there are. My car was registered in the US before I brought it here. The tax was based on UAE wholesale value. If it is a new car, I wouldn't be shocked if they just calculate it as 5% of Dubai MSRP. In your situation I would probably budget for that and hope for something less.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Simey said:


> My shipping was circa $10,000 for a 40' container including the car and furniture. $17K sounds a bit high but it goes by weight I guess. I'm not sure whether there are different rules for new as opposed to used cars although I am not aware that there are. My car was registered in the US before I brought it here. The tax was based on UAE wholesale value. If it is a new car, I wouldn't be shocked if they just calculate it as 5% of Dubai MSRP. In your situation I would probably budget for that and hope for something less.


I should have mentioned that I have been driving the car for the past 2 months and yes, it is registered in Arizona.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Call the guy whose contact I posted.. your price seems pretty high.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Brought a Mercury Cable in a container with personal stuff a few years ago....trick is to use the car there in the US for "few" miles (if new) and then declare it as used and you can then decide on a value here and you will end up paying 5% customs duty...the rest is non taxable as you declare them as used personal furniture.....do not use RORO, but a proper container you could later sell for few bucks...hope that helps :hail:


----------



## Bugsy4620 (Dec 29, 2014)

This is a great thread. I was wondering if anybody had a good shipping company that operates out of Florida, maybe Jacksonville, Miami, or Tampa to Dubai as I am looking to export 3 cars to Dubai. 

Any advice or contacts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Bugsy4620 said:


> This is a great thread. I was wondering if anybody had a good shipping company that operates out of Florida, maybe Jacksonville, Miami, or Tampa to Dubai as I am looking to export 3 cars to Dubai. Any advice or contacts would be much appreciated.


 use the contact info I shared... They seem competitive


----------



## Bugsy4620 (Dec 29, 2014)

Also, How is your car import export business going in Dubai?


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

*The importing of a vehicle*

Thanks for the post Simey. I agree with a lot of what you said. I would be curious of one thing though. You mentioned the car was paid off at the time you exported it. I have heard that you must have had the title in your name for at least a year or the UAE won't allow import. Is that true? I have a car which will have been purchased a little more than one year prior to export from USA. It will be paid off probably 2 months prior. 

A little background on the purchasing a car in the UAE. I lived there for four years before we moved back and now we are planning to go again. I bought and sold two cars. One was bought from a person that owned it outright. The other was bought using a bank loan from a person who still had a bank loan. Neither was too difficult to do. Al Barsha was my neighborhood so I smiled when you mentioned their inspection station. I know exactly the place.


----------



## ahmed3499 (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't think you need to own the car for a year prior to import, unless it is different for private persons. We are importing auction purchase vehicles into UAE monthly, maybe my company owns them for 1 month prior to arrival


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback. I heard this once a few years back and it stuck for some reason. Perhaps wrongly. I did email the customs (twice) with no reply. I will double check with my company that I choose to export with. I'm sure they know. Any other tidbits you can share? I want to send over a 2008 BMW X3 with low miles (45k). It is in great shape and I trust it. I figured it is worth the RORO service and $1,000 in import tax. Will any modifications be expected? It shows kilometers on the interior of the speed. Tires a year old. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Ownership is declared in the customs papers. Apart from that, nothing is checked.

Registration, see here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...60210-car-related-info-dubai.html#post9170258

5% import tax is imposed on the declared value.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

i shared a cargo with a relative and 2 cars were sent for 3,000$ in a closed container, this was from the west coast, so shipping from the east should be cheap.

buying a clean used car in the states is much better than buying a used car here.

the weather here puts a big beating on cars,and also due to the abuse that cars get here from there owners.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for the post. I am getting a great quote from Hoegh in the southeast USA. They are the direct shipper of cars (cutting out the freight forwarder) and have quoted me a RORO of under $900USD to Jebel Ali with a 30 day trip. No tracking however and no insurance offered (on their end) 

Any companies that I can get an insurance quote from? Advice on this issue? 

I am pretty sure things should be straight forward with us clearing on the other end in Dubai after paying this 5% import tax. I just want to make sure that I only need to have the original title in hand (with passport, visa page, etc) when I collect from customs? Do I need to have any special stamps etc on this title? Do I need to have this authenticated by my secretary of state as an original title? Just trying to think one step ahead.

The shipper does not handle any of it as they are only the shipper and not a freight forwarder. Advice from car people is greatly appreciated.


----------

